# Navionics Platinium



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

There is a good sale that end on April 30th. $30 less is not too bad for what the card as to offer.

You got to be sure that you're unit can run those cards. There is a document to verify that:

http://www.navionics.com/en/compatibility


http://www.navionics.com/en/platinum-plus-1#coverage


This is some examples of what you can get:

[URL='http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i454/wallyandre/Nav/shot15_zps1c585d60.png%5b/IMG']http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i454/wallyandre/Nav/shot15_zps1c585d60.png[/IMG[/URL]]


[IMG][URL='http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i454/wallyandre/Nav/shot10_zps6f333b2f.png%5b/IMG']http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i454/wallyandre/Nav/shot10_zps6f333b2f.png[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

That's one heck of a deal


----------

